# Bessacarr E435 Spongy damp floor issues



## Pat-H

Just been to look at a used Bessacarr E435 2006 private sale.
Good price nice looking van (very nice)
Very tidy inside and genuine reason for sale.
But upon checking the rear under floor with damp meter found 100% saturated damp sodden floor.
Informed the seller of the issue and adviced they contact Swift re a repair.

So if anyone else is looking at a 2006 Bessacarr for a great price worth checking the under floor very carefully. Or drop me a PM for more info.

Happy hunting


----------



## trevorf

Well known problem on Swift/Bessacarr/Ace 4 series models of 2005/2006 vintage. Swift admitted to a problem with the plywood and many have been back to the factory for repair.
Top marks for spotting it. Always well worth a good prod around underneath on any second hand van.



Trevor


----------



## Pat-H

trevorf said:


> Well known problem on Swift/Bessacarr/Ace 4 series models of 2005/2006 vintage. Swift admitted to a problem with the plywood and many have been back to the factory for repair.
> Top marks for spotting it. Always well worth a good prod around underneath on any second hand van.
> 
> Trevor


Not just 2005/6 vans. 
We eventually purchased a late 2007 Sundance 590 and when inspecting it I could see the floor had been worked on.
The plastic coating had been removed back about 18 inches down the sides and across the rear and then it had been painted. Plus some other modifications.
Assumed it was a factory build solution but after purchase I asked swift for copiwarrantyny warrnty work job sheets and kind were knid enough to supply them and they showed it going back in 2008 for floor repairs (along with a number of other leaking issues!)
Still sorted nowOKnd seems ok.

However another warning is to check the under floor after a heavy rainfall.
Our van is parked on a slope so the front is higher than the back and the RH side is slightly higher. So most of the roof run off is at the back passenger side. Looking underneath I noticed rain water was running along under the under floor causing it to be saturated.
The issue was the corner edging where it joins the plastic rear bumper.
There was a gap. Sealed it up and monitored and the ingress stopped and the floor dried fine. No penetration past the painted on coating but left long enough....
I now have my own Maplin damp meter and intend to do regular checks of my own every few months as well as the annual inspection by dealer of course.


----------



## MaureenG

Hi, wondering if you can help. We're looking at buying a 2006 Bessacarr E435 at the moment and were a bit alarmed reading your posts. 

It's a private sale. How would we go about checking whether the floors are suffering from damp? It had a habitation check in Sept 11.

Thanks!


----------



## teamsaga

Hi maureeng
dont trust the standard habitation service, some dealers dont check the underfloor when doing damp checks.
Have a look at the service history and the damp check sheet. Make sure that the floor check results are shown.
Regards Phil


----------



## airstream

*Do Not Buy A Swift Without*

Hi,
I would not buy ANY motorhome without having a FULL damp inspection at the time of sale 
Swift are possibly the worst affected as they fitted rubbish floor systems for several years 2005 to 2008 ? and the Polypstic windows are renowned for damp ingress as they do not have a frame
Most Hab inspections are for "keeping" the warranty so either buy a decent damp meter or have a damp inspection whilst you watch and see that all ares are covered

Try and part ex without the dealer going over your van with a damp meter Hab report or not

Good Luck 
Ray


----------



## MaureenG

Thanks, that's really helpful.

Best wishes

Maureen


----------



## mambo1001

Can anyone offer us some advice re damp issues with swift / bessacarrs. We own an E465 2006 model and I keep reading about the issues and then check underneath our van. It all appears solid and dry. Is it a case of keeping on top of the sealant and making sure that there's plenty of it to stop water penetration? Thanks John.


----------



## Charisma

Welcome to MHF

Have you had the van from new? If not, then it may have already been back to Swift for repairs. Mine was rotten after 18 months.

The ones particularly affected had a shiny black plastic covering on the underside of the floor which when water got in between the plastic and the plywood, just sat there and eventually rotted the wood.

The remedy was to remove the plastic cover and rotten wood, and replace with new Plywood which was then painted black. The cause was badly sealed side skirts, so these were removed and sealed as well.

A good repair at the factory is un-noticable to a casual look, but a rotten floor is easy to feel. If you press with a finger into any of the underfloor upto about 12" from the edges and feel any spongyness, then you have a problem. If it is hard and sounds solid when tapped, then you are OK.

Hope yours is OK, because I think Swift are not doing repairs free of charge anymore.


----------



## flyingpig

We own an E460 (2008), similar damp problems, Swift aren't interested.
I am now on a crusade to advise anyone not to buy anything this company produces.
Sincerely hope my opinion posted on line costs them millions in lost sales and revenue, they deserve to fold, they show a real lack of care, lousy attitude and lack of concern from them to their customers.
I.M.O-------Crap product, full stop!!!

Flyingpig :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## mambo1001

Charisma - Many thanks for your reply.

I checked the van yesterday and underneath I cannot see any black shiny plastic. I have felt around and none of the underneath feels spongy in anyway. It just looks like plywood which has been painted a matt black colour and is very dry.

Our van is 06 E465 and we have had 4 years this year with 15k on the clock. If the van did go back to swift I have not come across any paper work saying so. How helpful would swift be if I were to email them?

Many thanks for your help. John.


----------



## blackbirdbiker

*Re: Do Not Buy A Swift Without*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> I would not buy ANY motorhome without having a FULL damp inspection at the time of sale
> Swift are possibly the worst affected as they fitted rubbish floor systems for several years 2005 to 2008 ? and the Polypstic windows are renowned for damp ingress as they do not have a frame
> Most Hab inspections are for "keeping" the warranty so either buy a decent damp meter or have a damp inspection whilst you watch and see that all ares are covered
> 
> Try and part ex without the dealer going over your van with a damp meter Hab report or not
> 
> Good Luck
> Ray


I wouldn't even think of buying Swift due to their damp problems

Keith


----------



## Charisma

mambo1001 said:


> Charisma - Many thanks for your reply.
> 
> I checked the van yesterday and underneath I cannot see any black shiny plastic. I have felt around and none of the underneath feels spongy in anyway. It just looks like plywood which has been painted a matt black colour and is very dry.
> 
> Our van is 06 E465 and we have had 4 years this year with 15k on the clock. If the van did go back to swift I have not come across any paper work saying so. How helpful would swift be if I were to email them?
> 
> Many thanks for your help. John.


Hi John

I only got a couple of emails from Swift re the repairs they did on my van, so there probably is no paperwork to hand to a new owner.

Swift will have kept a note of the vans that were repaired, but from what you have said, it sounds like it has been done. Mine was very professionally repaired and to an untrained eye, you would not know it wasn't original workmanship.

Dave


----------



## mambo1001

Dave, just to let you know that I had a reply back from Swift and they have said that the warranty work for the floor was completed on our van in 2008. We got it the following year. 

That was a good email to receive as you can imagine. 

Many thanks for your help..

John.


----------



## Charisma

Excellent news.  

Now you can enjoy your van with your mind put at rest. Happy travelling.

Dave


----------



## Tonyhezz

*Bessacarr e435*

I'm looking at buying a 435 next week and was wondering how I can check for damp and how I can check the work has been done by swift? Does it need doing on all the 2005 - 2006 e435,s


----------



## Charisma

Hi Tonyhezz and welcome to MHF.

The Swift section on here has lots of posts re damp in the 2005 / 2007 and newer models. It is a problem that you should check out carefully before parting with your hard earned money.

I would first of all ask for proof of servicing - particularly damp tests as a report should be given by the dealers each year to the owner.

Most of the serious damp problems are in the floor underneath and this is where you need to check carefully for signs of spongy timber. The underside of the van should be rock solid all over, but the edges of the floor is where the damp is found mostly so pay extra attention to the edges - and all the way around including the rear.

The models most affected had a shiny plastic covering on the underside which was supposed to protect the woodwork from damp, but in fact trapped water between it and the woodwork causing it to rot. The water ingress was through the sideskirts of the van not being sealed to the bodywork correctly.

If the van has been returned to Swift for repair, the floor underneath will have had the shiny plastic removed and the wood will be black painted. The repair by Swift is very professional and looks like it is original flooring.

I have seen some repairs not done by Swift that look very 'bodged' so I would avoid those.

You can contact Swift to see if the van has been in their workshops for repair - just ask for Customer Services and quote the reg number. They are usually very helpful.

Hope that helps.

Dave


----------



## topaz65

*e435 damp floor*

We recently contacted swift regarding damp floor ......eventually had a response which was sorry but get lost. Nice.
The problem is around the rear door and just a little along one side. Unfortunately we did not keep up the habitation checks, being an engineer i prefer to do my own checks. We purchased the van new in 2009 and this problem has only just come to light due to the rear 
electric step feeling springy. First motor home purchased and i think it will be my last Swift purchase. I have repaired so many issues from electrical to trim falling of breaking. 
The layout of the E435 has a rear bench seat situated behind the drivers seat with a back rest .....a flimsy affair at best with just four small screws securing the back rest in place....absolutely useless....drivers seat has to be reclined to add support????
The on board charger has been changed together with the lead from the control board to the fuse board....lovely job. All cupboard door hinges re drilled to prevent rattles.
When checking the underside noticed lots of multi pin connector blocks uninsulated just waiting for water penetration. Noticed that the rear plastic bumper trim is held to the body work by two bits of 2 x 2 timber blocks.....just looks like it has been thrown together with no care or pride....the mastic sealant around the door and other openings looks like it has been applied by a four year old with a lollipop stick.
.....would i recommend Swift......mmmmmm.....not


----------

